# Deer hit at 70 mph....WARNING VERY DISTURBING NOT FOR WEAK



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

This is a e-mail i got .. Sorry if it bothers you


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow. Hope everyne was alright.

HCW :eyeroll:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

it's old...


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ya... happened like 2 years ago


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

holy $hit


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

thats nasty.-.-.-i wonder if they scraped up what they could and took it to the meat room...lol


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if everyone was ok in the vehicle?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hhmmm, talk about finding deer hair in your sausage !!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

or n your face.... :roll:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

I see they pulled the keys out of the ignition i wonder if they thought someone would get in and drive away.looks like they got a pretty good pile on there stearing calum PRETTY sweet pics tho.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

you save on butcher fees to make deer burger lol


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

That's why I keep it under 65 at night. Much better chance of avoiding them or at least much less damage.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

there was a women killed yesterday when a vehicle hit a deer, deer flew across the other lane and hit an incoming vehicle and went straight thru the windshield and out the back


----------

